# Itchy?!?!?! Help!!



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a 10 month old sable GSD male and I have a problem with him scratching. I missed flea season by about a week with getting him on a preventative (did not treat for fleas during 2 months out of the winter). And it seems like almost overnight he had scratched/ chewed out 2 patches of his coat.

*Here is what I am talking about.*



















I have on comfortis for flea prevention. And I had someone recommend only bathing him every 3 months. He does get out and lay in the grass but what dog doesn't? How often should I bathe him? When he was younger I bathed him every 3 to 4 weeks so that I would be able to get him used to the bathing process, and this did not seem to dry him out and make him itch. ( I am a groomer so I conditioned and bathed him with an oatmeal aloe shampoo to avoid irritation.)

I am also giving him fish oil gel caps to try and avoid dry skin ...I have been doing this since I got him and again it did not seem to cause a problem. I am at a loss on what to do. I want his coat to come back in on those places (which it is starting to), but he is continuing to scratch.


----------



## fightin14 (Feb 18, 2010)

I can't speak as an expert, but could it be allergies opposed to fleas? Have you actually seen fleas? Try benadryl and see if that works. Ecco gets a bath when she stinks, otherwise she gets rinsed with the hose if she is muddy. Ecco gets a table spoon of olive oil ever week or so to keep her skin oiled. Talk to a competent vet.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

could it be an allergic reaction?

go to the Vet.

good luck!!!!!


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

I saw fleas before I treated him with the comfortis. His itch is not constant...not sure that it warrant a visit to the vet...his hair is coming back slowly but surely. Just wanted to know if there is anything I could do at home for him?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Tea tree oil diluted in water, dabbed on may stop him from biting at it and aid in healing. Or pop a hole in a vitamin E gelcap and dab the area with E. 
If the fish oil you are giving doesn't contain E, I would supplement with 400iu E daily too.
Karlo has one in the same spot, only on one side~ no fleas. I think his was from all the pollen a couple weeks ago. It will take some time for the coat to grow back in.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

if he is continuing to scratch I wud suspect another problem; I too wonder why fleas. It's good that it is growing back. Seasonal allergies have been bad this year. What kind of diet??? Also, fish oil is great, I would up the quantity; probably double it depending on what ur giving. Contrary to popular belief it is suggested to bath more frequently for skin allergies with a good colloidal oatmeal shampoo, preferably with a conditioner. There are some very good homeopathic treatments to help control allergies depending on what the indications are. Many times an underlying food sensitivity is at play.


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

He is not chewing the areas any more. ( I am sure the chewing was due to the fleas) He is on Purina One Lamb and Rice puppy ( I know it is not the best food out there by far) I was waiting till he did not need a puppy food anymore to switch to something better as this is what he was on when I got him at 14 wks. I supplement his food with cottage cheese daily and 2 eggs a week. And as I said before the fish oil.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am thinking allergy to fleas. Flea allergy dermatitis is not uncommon and even though the fleas are now gone he may still be itching from the bites he received. Comfortis is a great med so I would continue with that. I would give him a bath with cool water as it will help to soothe the skin. Are there any sores from the chewing? If so I treat them with gold bond medicated powder, it will dry them right up. Then give him a couple weeks and reevaluate.


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

no sores that I could find


----------

